# Kangertech KBOX 70W



## Gizmo (21/12/15)

Looks incredible..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (21/12/15)

Helooo chicken dinner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/12/15)

Kangertech are on a roll.

Very interesting!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (21/12/15)

Built in battery no like,other than that it looks chicken dinner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/15)

Whats that! A RED display!?


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/15)

Very nice!! Yeah, pity about the non removable power. Still very sexy!


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Looks like Kanger's "istick50" - roughly same mah internal battery
But 70W and temp control - however i wonder if the temp control minimum resistance is also 0.1 ohms

These 4000mah+ batts take quite a while to charge up - but when done they last a long time


----------

